# Reg IELTS scores - Pls advise



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I have recently taken the IELTS test and today I was able to see the provisional results on the site results.ielts.org

My question is whether the actual result is same as the one I am seeing or it might differ?? Please advise..

As per the preview, I have got L-8, R-8, W-7, S-6.5 :hurt:

Also, pls can someone suggest if its worth going for a re-mark on speaking part and hope for the 0.5??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. The provisional score is exactly the same for my ielts final score. I didn't try ielts remarking but since it is so costly, may not worth it as it is not guarantee that remarking will improve the score


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

I will share my experience. When I got my provisional score I had 4.5 in reading and when I got the actual result ( paper format) I had 8. After that even the online result changed to 8. So it did happen to me. I was considering revaluation but before I could apply for that I got my result, so it saved some money. I am not saying that the provisional results are or might be inaccurate, but I think even on the website they do mention some thing about this being provisional result and not final. My advise, before you apply for the revaluation or another exam, wait to get the paper format.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> I will share my experience. When I got my provisional score I had 4.5 in reading and when I got the actual result ( paper format) I had 8. After that even the online result changed to 8. So it did happen to me. I was considering revaluation but before I could apply for that I got my result, so it saved some money. I am not saying that the provisional results are or might be inaccurate, but I think even on the website they do mention some thing about this being provisional result and not final. My advise, before you apply for the revaluation or another exam, wait to get the paper format.


Is this real?. have your score changed after you received your paper format?. I really don't think this is true. You might be just bluffing or posting some false news.
I haven't found such messages anywhere on the net except you. Applicants get sms messages too?.

Anyway where did you took your exam?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Is this real?. have your score changed after you received your paper format?. I really don't think this is true. You might be just bluffing or posting some false news.
> I haven't found such messages anywhere on the net except you. Applicants get sms messages too?.
> 
> Anyway where did you took your exam?


He said his score changed when he got his paper result (not after). Please read his post again. Maybe he didn't check the online result properly.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

semaaustralia said:


> He said his score changed when he got his paper result (not after). Please read his post again. Maybe he didn't check the online result properly.


Nope. He said that in his case the score has really changed. Ielts site shows result basing on the passport number and dob, some sites may ask for the name too. Anyways, result is not shown as a big list with all the applicant details. So there is no chance of mistaking. Only your result alone is displayed.

I have read on some other site and came to know that some of the results did changed after applying for recounting. Anyways I dont know if this is true, many people contest that ielts test centers are really reducing score in order to earn more money.

Lastly it is true that no one can question the result of a language paper. There are no specific rules. There is always a better way to frame a sentence.


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

jes123 said:


> Nope. He said that in his case the score has really changed. Ielts site shows result basing on the passport number and dob, some sites may ask for the name too. Anyways, result is not shown as a big list with all the applicant details. So there is no chance of mistaking. Only your result alone is displayed.
> 
> I have read on some other site and came to know that some of the results did changed after applying for recounting. Anyways I dont know if this is true, many people contest that ielts test centers are really reducing score in order to earn more money.
> 
> Lastly it is true that no one can question the result of a language paper. There are no specific rules. There is always a better way to frame a sentence.


Jes123, 

As I mentioned in my post before, the online preview was showing 4.5 and when I received the copy of the results, it was 8. There is no reason for me to lie or falsify the details. I just mentioned my experience. Also if you check the website they have stated the below as the disclaimer :

*Disclaimer: The preview of your test result is provisional and may not be used as official confirmation of your achievement.

The IELTS partners give no guarantee as to the accuracy of this information. Your test centre or the IELTS partners will not accept any responsibility in the event that your result fails to display here, whether due to technical fault or administrative procedures.*

I dont need to justify what or what not happened to me , I just posted my experience.

Regards


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

taj2980 said:


> Jes123,
> 
> As I mentioned in my post before, the online preview was showing 4.5 and when I received the copy of the results, it was 8. There is no reason for me to lie or falsify the details. I just mentioned my experience. Also if you check the website they have stated the below as the disclaimer :
> 
> ...


Dont think otherwise. You may be correct. Many people contest that ielts has become a cash cow for the test makers and test centers. I have read on other forums that results has changed after they applied for inquiry.

Anyways no one can question a language paper, its not science or math. Only option left is to sit for the exam more than twice.


----------

